# Need Avice???



## Brystensmom (Feb 3, 2014)

I need some advice??

Im curious, I want to meet this other woman, not only becuase I'm nosey, but my H is calling this woman his girlfriend and is living with her or "shacking up" as he would put it. 

But it makes me nervous as to what kind of woman she is if she is going to be around my baby.. what i do know of her Im not pleased with at this point... but

I was just wondering how to handle this.

I already told him I would need to meet her and he agreed to it and said she had no problems meeting me.. supposedly..

Im sure he thinks im just bluffing but im not sure.


----------



## TheSecretGarden14 (Feb 7, 2014)

Personally, I wouldn't meet her. Would demand visitation be done elsewhere. Until the divorce is final I don't want my husband bringing other women around my children. PERIOD!
If he wasnts to "shack up" with POSOW, then he needs to face the co sequences. I'd even go supervised visitation until he was in his own place or actually divorced and remarried.


----------

